# Don't get much cuter than this



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Aww... :love1


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Awwww adorable!


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Babies are sooo cute :love


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is this the litter you were telling me about?


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

This is the litter of 9 and I have a litter of 3 as well, so your babies are here


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yay!!! So cute!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm so excited haha! This is going to be the best 24th birthday ever haha


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

They're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Sizzlea89 said:


> I'm so excited haha! This is going to be the best 24th birthday ever haha


Haha, you can have the lot, driving me mad just now :lol:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha are they hyper? 9 days to go  not long now! Can't wait! Oh and you will have to pm me your number or something so I can text you for your address! I've still not managed to find a home for my 2 agouti girls lol


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Why do you have to be so far away? :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

awww what lovely little popplets (I name the ones at the hopper stage 'popplets' as they jump around like popping corn )


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Sizzlea89 said:


> Haha are they hyper? 9 days to go  not long now! Can't wait! Oh and you will have to pm me your number or something so I can text you for your address! I've still not managed to find a home for my 2 agouti girls lol


They are mental lol. Luna's 3 are quiet and well behaved, Hermiones 9, trouble with a capital TROUBLE lol :lol:

Hmmmm, I could "possibly" fit them in the big cage with the other girls?


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

angelofwhimsy said:


> Why do you have to be so far away? :lol:


If they keep fighting I am happy to stick em in a box and send them lol


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

morning-star said:


> awww what lovely little popplets (I name the ones at the hopper stage 'popplets' as they jump around like popping corn )


Its like trying to catch fleas with chop sticks :lol:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha that's a great way to put it!"trying to catch fleas with chopsticks" haha

They won't have long to wait now anyway  can't wait to have a boy and a girl home


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was sitting with the cage on my knee while watching tv and doing my usual daily check ups and one of yours was sitting watching the tv haha!
She sat like this for a good 5minutes


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha, she will have to steal the remote when she comes to live here


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha probably! It was funny I burst out laughing and shouted to Stuart look the wee mouse is watching tv!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

I shall restrict her viewing time lol

Thats the boys in a cage together now, seem quite happy the 3 together just now. Girls are in with mummies and their older sisters in the girls cage and they are having a blast climbing and playing


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha put her on a tv ban!thats brilliant that they are all enjoying themselves


----------

